# What exactly does boggling mean ?



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , ive had my 2 female rats for around a year and a half now and my youngest has started to boggle (teeth chattering and eyes doing weird vibrating poppy things) on a regular basis.

As soon as I get her out and start to pet her on my chest she starts doing it but then soon runs off and does her own thing.

Ive heard they do it when their relaxed , but if she shoots off straight afterwards she cant be all that relaxed surely ?

Are there other reasons why rats boggle ?


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

Boggling is normally done alongside bruxing (teeth chattering) and is when they're eyes pop in and out - caused by them breathing in and out very quickly.

They do it when they are very happy and content but also when they are stresed or over excited about something. If she is shooting off straight away is she going to hide - or to run about and play. If she's hiding then I'd guess it's a stress reaction, if she's running about and playing then she's probably just over-excited!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Chattering their teeth when content sounds softer than when they are stressed. Then it's much louder and it also freaks out the other rats.


----------

